# DC Area Groups this Winter



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

What groups in the DC area continue doing training rides through the winter? I'm looking to continue riding this winter, mostly on the weekends as I have school and other sports commitments during the week, and would like a team or group to ride with. I'd like to join a team in late winter/spring and train to race as my time frees up, but are there any teams around now that will continue to train through the winter that I could hook up with? 

If it matters I am 16 and getting in to road biking, I am in very good overall shape and working hard at getting into better cycling shape.

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*These folks ride year 'round.*

http://www.dcrand.org/index.html

They are not racers but you will get in great cycling shape riding with them. Their rides are normally 100+ miles with shorter options starting around 50 miles or so. It is a rare weekend day that they aren't out.


----------



## cxrcr (Jul 21, 2002)

*Where in the DC area are you? (nt)*

12345


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh, I'm in Bethesda, MD. I'd like to stay pretty close to home, but I'm not adverse to travel a bit around the DC area if it's worth it. If you have something in mind, let me know, I'd like to check out all my options.

Thanks.


----------



## cxrcr (Jul 21, 2002)

*Coppi Sunday Ride*

Squadra Coppi hosts a Sunday ride that meets in Arlington at the Java Shack at 830. They then meet a second group at Art Barn/Pierce Mill in Rock Creek Park. The ride usually lasts 2 1/2-3 hours and is a great ride for people looking to get into racing. 
The ride has one overarching rule...everyone stay together through the park and the speed is kept pretty even. Once out of the park, the group will split up with a faster pack going for sprints on Tuckerman and other spots. Everyone regroups at the entrance to Great Falls and rides back to DC in 1 or 2 pacelines with the emphasis on smooth riding and pack skills not hammering each other to death (although the speed can get pretty high at times). No one is left behind and someone always waits up for people that fall off the pace.

Squadra Coppi does great work with juniors (Mike Voight, last years Elite road race champion started racing with them). Details can be found at www.squadracoppi.com. Send me a private message and I can hook you up with some current and former juniors from the team that can give you more info.


----------

